# devel/boost-jam fails to build: pkg-descr missing



## fonz (Jun 6, 2012)

During a recent ports upgrade (with up-to-date ports tree) the following happened when devel/boost-jam had to be installed as a dependency:

```
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/boost-jam from ports
===>>> No dependencies for devel/boost-jam
===>  Installing for boost-jam-1.48.0
===>   Generating temporary packing list
** Missing pkg-descr for boost-jam-1.48.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/boost-jam.
```

Any thoughts?


----------



## freethread (Jun 6, 2012)

I updated boost last week on two systems, with no errors. In /usr/ports/devel/boost-jam that file is present, but it's only the port description. If it happens to me I'd go for a *portsnap fetch update* again, but probably this is not the right answer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2012)

Try extracting the port separately first:

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports && portsnap extract devel/boost-jam[/cmd]


----------



## fonz (Jun 7, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Try extracting the port separately first:
> 
> [cmd=]cd /usr/ports && portsnap extract devel/boost-jam[/cmd]


That fixed it, thanks a lot!

I still wonder how that file managed to disappear, though.

Fonz


----------

